# Rancilio portafilter query



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

My Silvia arrived with a two spout portafilter which I don't need. Am I right in thinking that this can be unscrewed in a wooden vice and the original spout replaced with a one spout accessory?

Much happier now I've fitted an Auberins PID to control the temp., and I've backed off the pump pressure three flats of the brass hexagon nut.

Very happy with Eureka Mignon Specialita.

Mornings are now transformed.

Any other hints?


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

The spout can be removed but excessive force may be needed depending on how much Loctite or similar they have used. Careful you do not damage it.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Or buy a single spouted Rancilio PF ( commercial).


----------



## sheitan (May 7, 2019)

You can also try the naked portafilter for even better visual experience !


----------



## Merkinglue (Mar 27, 2019)

I've invested in a naked portafilter but a little bit disappointed as it initially sprays coffee before it starts to amalgamate and flow. Too messy for me, going back to a single spout.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Merkinglue said:


> I've invested in a naked portafilter but a little bit disappointed as it initially sprays coffee before it starts to amalgamate and flow. Too messy for me, going back to a single spout.


Concentrate on getting your prep perfected, break up any clumps, get a level surface, tamp level and that should help resolve the spraying your facing. Prep is king....


----------



## Merkinglue (Mar 27, 2019)

********** said:


> Concentrate on getting your prep perfected, break up any clumps, get a level surface, tamp level and that should help resolve the spraying your facing. Prep is king....


I thought I was doing OK. I'll persevere. Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## Zagato (Jul 24, 2016)

Will be more satisfying in the end to go from this to occasional perfect pours.


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

I bought a naked portafilter and initially had the same problems with spraying. I now grind into a small pot and stir to break up any clumps before putting about 14.5g. into a 21g basket and carefully tamping. Still get the occasional spurt and misting, but almost totally eradicated it now. Helps to put a dishcloth on the drainage grill thingy. Stick with it!

i initially bought an aftermarket portafilter for the Silvia, hoping to save a few quid. It was marketed for Rancilio, but it was a disaster with the kitchen walls ending up with more coffee than in the cup.

I sent it back and got a proper Rancilio one from BellaB. Apparently there are small dimensional differences in the lug size and structure which ensure success with the genuine one. But you knew that!


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

I bought a naked portafilter and initially had the same problems with spraying. I now grind into a small pot and stir to break up any clumps before putting about 14.5g. into a 21g basket and carefully tamping. Still get the occasional spurt and misting, but almost totally eradicated it now. Helps to put a dishcloth on the drainage grill thingy. Stick with it!

If Silvia owners are thinking of getting a naked portafilter, make sure you get a genuine Rancilio one. They are made for the machine. After market one are poor and fail to seal properly under pressure leading to coffee being sprayed everywhere but the cup. I had to send one back before I got the genuine thing from BellaB.


----------



## Merkinglue (Mar 27, 2019)

I seem to be improving. Grinding finer and making sure there are no clumps. Also a quick pre-infusion seems to help.

Every day is a school day.


----------

